# Bunny is breathing fast & twitching/shaking



## bunnyfoof (Feb 14, 2012)

I am very worried about my Polka bunny!
I think he is a lop dwarf mix.
He is my newest rescue bunny, he has been with us about a month. Someone found him in the street so I am not sure of his age. 
He is a pretty chill & lazy bunn so it's been hard for me to judge things.
Within last week he has lost weight, acts not as interested in pellet food, but eating his hay & veggies. 
He is drinking water.
I noticed last night it looks as though he is twitching or shaking a bit when he is sitting or laying down. Watched him for hours last night to monitor his behavior.
He was eating, drinking, hopping around, being social, etc.
I thought maybe he has hiccups.
But this morning he is still doing the same thing. As he is sitting there he is twitching over & over. Like if u had the hiccups.
This behavior is new to me :/
Please help


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 

Since you don't know the background of your new bunny, maybe taking him to a Rabbit Savy vet could help you find out if this twitching/shaking is something. And especially the breathing fast would concern me. 

It could be nothing, but better safe than sorry. 

Hoping all is well. Please keep us posted on what you find out, even if it's nothing. 

K


----------



## bunnyfoof (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you for your response. 
I can't get him to my vet til Friday due to money :/
I am going to call when they open to see if we can work something out.
I've seen lots of bunny behavior but not this. 
It's just strange.
Weight loss, eating but a little picky, drinking, twitching/shaking as if breathing heavy or has hiccups


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 14, 2012)

I know when I talked to my Rabbit Vet, there are ways to make payment arrangements. I did that for the neutering of Dobby and Kreacher. Know all about financial situations. Some vets are very good to work along with. 

It can't hurt to ask. 

K


----------



## bunnyfoof (Feb 14, 2012)

Exactly
It doesn't hurt to ask


----------



## bunnyfoof (Feb 14, 2012)

Well even though I've been taking my pets there for years they can't do anything to work with me on payment. That is disappointing. But more things like that are going away due to this economy!
Well I gotta figure something out for Polka bunny. I'm worried about him.


----------

